# Can the Hornets win a playoff series?



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This is suddenly become a more interesting question to me. For the most part I did not think so much of our chances at first. To start with it looked pretty likely that we would end up in the 8th slot if we managed to hold on and if that's ATL, those guys seem to kill us.

Suddenly this team is starting to look like the pieces might fit together in some coherent way when it comes down to it. Maybe we make the right move between now and the end too. Also you sense that there are suddenly openings up ahead of us.

Specifically I would be looking at the Raptors, who we would match up with right now and perhaps the Wizards which have looked a lot more fallible of late. Toronto has been falling back to Earth so fast it looks like they probably end up in the four-five match up though.

Who knows what the picture looks like at the end. However it certainly looks far more hopeful than it did a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

The simple answer to this question is yes. I don't like the way they match up with the Hawks or Bulls, but any other team at the top could possibly fall to the Hornets. The Cavs would be a mountain to climb for sure, but if the Hornets wind up matched up with the Wizards or Raptors... they've got a shot.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

It comes down to whether Kemba Walker can get back to 100% before the playoffs. If he can I think the Hornets match up well with any top seed. I wouldn't pick them to beat any of them in particular but they definitely have a legitimate shot at winning.


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

In order to win a playoff series, you have to be in the playoffs. And right now, that is a resounding NO.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Terribly disappointing season for Charlotte. Couldn't have asked for a softer conference, and a mix of injuries and poor fits by the guys they added over the summer absolutely sunk them. Gonna be interesting to see what they do this coming summer.


----------

